# Engineers, what's this thing called?



## MikeG. (9 Jan 2020)

It's a big fixing usually in stainless steel which is like a giant saw nut, circular but with a hex fitting, and the same on both sides. I want to connect a big oak beam to a stainless bracket by bolting through with an M18 threaded rod but without having any thread showing either side, just this neat round plate with a hex head.

Stupid thing is I have specified them before, can't find where, and can't remember the name of the fixing.


----------



## banjerbill (9 Jan 2020)

Mike,
Do you mean a flange nut or do you want a dome nut to completely cover the thread?

Bill


----------



## Woody2Shoes (9 Jan 2020)

Hi Mike - not an acorn/dome nut? Cheers, W2S


----------



## MikeG. (9 Jan 2020)

No, none of those. They look like flat round plates, just like giant saw nuts, but with a hex thingy in the middle.


----------



## Brandlin (9 Jan 2020)

Mike,

Do you mean something that looks like a serrated flange nut but attached to a wider plate like a timber connector


----------



## MikeG. (9 Jan 2020)

Sort of like this, but for some reason that has 2 additional holes in the face of the fixing.

Here's another similar....


----------



## MusicMan (9 Jan 2020)

I think it's called a blind cap nut, alternatively a hex dome nut. The flush type might be called a sleeve nut.


Ah here are some including M18:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dome-Head-Cu ... bedeebca92


----------



## MikeG. (9 Jan 2020)

It is indeed a blind cap. Thanks MM! It's not the blind dome nuts, though.


----------



## toysandboats (9 Jan 2020)

Could be a Barrel Nut
https://www.fastenright.com/general-fixings/socket-countersunk-barrel-nuts/sb001


----------



## MikeG. (9 Jan 2020)

No, barrel nuts join at right angles, rather than end-to-end.


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2020)

MikeG.":4dy80qwl said:


> but for some reason that has 2 additional holes in the face of the fixing...



The two holes appear to be for a pin spanner/wrench rather than your hex spanner.


----------



## MikeG. (9 Jan 2020)

I've left my glasses out in the workshop, so I can't be sure you're right. It sounds plausible, though.


----------



## fatbob (9 Jan 2020)

Decorative head cap nuts?

can't post alink but google shows some images 

or socket cap nuts.

The two hole ones are pig-nose nuts.


----------



## MikeG. (9 Jan 2020)

fatbob":1c6d0qrl said:


> ......or socket cap nuts.........



They're the ones. A blind cap nut with a hex socket.


-

The drawing is done, thanks folks..........


----------

